# grca national wc



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

My club is hosting so I will be there working! Not at the WC/WCX but at the Master hunt test and agility


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have Winx entered in the WC.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

I hope we'll get his SH title leg before the nationals. WCX is it.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

we will be there with Sammy


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

They are forcing me to attend!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'll be there with Riot. We're entered in WCX, derby, etc. Volunteering for any event they need help with! I'm bringing my Mom to volunteer with me!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

If you are reading stuff on this forum (i.e., hunt-field), you are obviously interested in field dogs, or more specifically working Golden Retrievers. That being the case, if you have any opportunity at all to visit the field trial, let me suggest that you do so...you will not be disappointed! In the case of the Derby, which begins Tuesday, you will see the eager stylish youngsters who are nearly busting out of their skin to go get their birds! In the Qualifying, which starts on Monday, you will see those dogs who are learning the ropes of the "big dog" stakes ... lots of folks who run Masters will be running the Qual ... the Qual is typically the stake with the largest number of entries. In the Open and Amateur, you will see the "big dogs" ... i.e., those dogs whose training has put them in the upper echelon of the dog world; the dogs whose level of training will "wow" even the experienced dog person ... there will be titled dogs and others that you know or have read about running the Open and Amateur.
And when you get to one of the stakes, in addition to watching, you may want to find the stake marshal and ask if they can explain the test or get someone to do so (there's typically more than meets the eye). I'll be hanging out at the Open and the Amateur.
If you have any questions, let me know.
FTGoldens


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

I will be there but for confirmation. I have never seen any trials but I have interest in it and learning what all of the titles mean. I have a 2 year old that is nearing his confirmation championship, but I have a 7 month old male that seems to have much of a drive for obedience and such. I would like to see what is involved in their training in this capacity as I think he would excel.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

K9-Design said:


> They are forcing me to attend!!!!


Winx and I are providing entertainment ?. There will be a certain pup there too......


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't know what I was thinking, but my Riley will be running JH and WC. She could be great or we could be the entertainment. Either way, can't wait!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll be there in WC with Dee Dee and X with Gladys - looking forward to meeting some of you.


(We already have our C and X but I can only go one day on the weekend because of my job timeline so I chose WC/X over JH)
Would love to see the field trial and check out MH and enter in obedience and teams and all that fun stuff.
But alas someone must keep these dogs in the lifestyle they're accustomed to.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

I am going for confirmation as I have a 2 year old dog showing Wednesday afternoon. I saw about the Thursday event from 9a-12p and plan to take him there for his first intro to bumpers and ducks. If I had to guess, he won't care a bit about them. 

On the other hand, I was at a meeting for my local golden retriever club and took my 8 month old puppy and he went right after the bumpers and ducks, even with a gun shot. I know this boy will do great in obedience, field, and agility, but I'm clueless about what all the field training entails. If anyone is able to take video of what is involved with some of the titles, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you haven't already, you might want to take a look at White River Golden Retriever Club in your area. Very active club in all venues, great people. They can help you out.



forgop said:


> I am going for confirmation as I have a 2 year old dog showing Wednesday afternoon. I saw about the Thursday event from 9a-12p and plan to take him there for his first intro to bumpers and ducks. If I had to guess, he won't care a bit about them.
> 
> On the other hand, I was at a meeting for my local golden retriever club and took my 8 month old puppy and he went right after the bumpers and ducks, even with a gun shot. I know this boy will do great in obedience, field, and agility, but I'm clueless about what all the field training entails. If anyone is able to take video of what is involved with some of the titles, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

I just joined after being strongly encouraged by my breeder for over a year now. That's where I was able to introduce Taz to the bumpers and ducks and really enjoyed it. I know nothing about all of these titles and would like some info on what each title represents. If someone were there and taking video, it would be easy for me to learn what tasks are completed for each title. Does that makes sense? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Alaska7133 has made great videos of JH and SH. You can send her a message, but she's probably at National for the week.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm at national running the derby today.

Here's a link to my YouTube videos. There are a lot of different kinds of field events to view. 
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCKcc32w13KD-VCia8QEbT7Q


----------

